# Horn sound change?



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Had to refresh the qsi titian quantium im using nce ph 10 r with decoder, is it possible to change the horn sound? to a whistle? cant find command , horn sounds like a boat , Thanks Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, there is an alternate horn, I think you use F11, it's in the manual. 

But what did you order the Titan with? You normally order it with the sound set you want, bell, whistle, etc. 

You know even if you don't have the programmer, you can listen to the sounds by downloading the "q2upgrade" program to your pc and then trying the sound files, all free. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

From a horn to a whistle? i.e., diesel to steam? Doubt it without re-programming the sounds. (Which is easy to do with the programming software and interface if you have it.) The Titans come with a bunch of different horn or whistle sounds programmed into each board which you can select via one of the CVs (CV 117.0.0), but they're either all steam whistles or all diesel horns depending on whether it's a steam or diesel board. If you download the diesel manual (or steam manual) from QSI's web site, one of the pages lists all the sounds that are programmed on the board that you can choose from. Lots of different horns, bells, motors, etc. You can hear samples of some of these sounds (though not all of them) on QSI's web site. You've got to poke around to find the sound library samples, but they're there. 

If you have a diesel board and want a steam whistle, you'll have to get the programming software and interface and switch out the sound files manually. You can also download the "stock" steam/diesel sound files from QSI's web site to re-program the board to factory-default standards. 

There's also the "alternate horn" that Greg mentions, though (and I don't know how pervasive this issue might be, but it's true on both my Titans) if you have the automatic directional whistle/horns selected, then the "stop" horn is always the primary horn sound regardless of whether you've got the primary or alternate horn selected. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

there are 3 different types of sound files that can be loaded into a titan, that's why I asked... 

Kevin's statements are not necessarily true depending on the sound file loaded. 

I'll reserve my help until I know what we are working with. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg, I was presuming a "stock" Titan that has not been reprogrammed with either the new Q3 files or using the Q2 programmer with the a la carte sounds (which basically eliminates CV117 from the equation.) Are the Titans shipping with the new Q3 files factory-loaded? I've not seen them (yet) on the shelf at Caboose--just the various generic steam/diesel packages that I've seen since they were originally introduced. Been looking for them, but haven't seen them in HO or G as yet. 

You are correct; anything but the "stock" sound file does not allow the user to use CV117 to select various horns, prime movers, bells, etc (though I thought I read the Q3 sound file does include at least a small handful of horns. I know you've used them, so am I remembering correctly?) 

Later, 

K


----------



## henry001 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes you remembering it correctly as you define.


----------

